# Shelter for new to wild bunny



## catrusso (Nov 1, 2012)

My uncle gave us a large rabbit that he was going to set free. He told us that if we keep it outside in it's cage for a week or so and then let it go, she should stay around our yard. If this is true, I would like to build it a simple shelter to help protect it with winter approaching. Any tips?


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 1, 2012)

if it's a domesticated breed of rabbit, it *really* shouldn't be set free as it won't know how to fend for itself and avoid predators (including cats, hawks, racoons, etc.) if loose in the wild. it would be MUCH better for the bunny to have a hutch and an enclosed run that keeps predators out and offers shelter from the weather.

also, if she's been eating a house rabbit diet (which includes pellets), a sudden change to a pelletless "fend for yourself outside" diet could actually kill her.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 1, 2012)

A rabbit is defenitly not safe that way. If it is a domestic rabbit, it needs to stay domestic. That is not true, and it will probably run into the street and get hit, get eaten by a wild animal, or starve/die of thirst. I would keep it in its cage. Maybe you could attach a large run to the cage. Mine all have runs and love them! Just make sure yours isn't a digger.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 1, 2012)

:yeahthat: The man doesn't know that of which he speaks.


----------



## catrusso (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks all! I was wondering how she would do. I know he's done it with his rabbits in the past and I have seen them on his property in the country for years so some must be OK but I would hate to have the sweet bunny come to any harm. I really appreciate all you advice.


----------



## catrusso (Nov 1, 2012)

If I do decide to keep her caged out side, is there a lot of care involved? I am a total novice. Thanks so much!


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 2, 2012)

Do you know if it's a domestic rabbit or a wild rabbit? Or do you have a photo by chance?


----------



## MiserySmith (Nov 2, 2012)

Definitely not smart to keep rabbits free running outside. Too many dangers, no way for you to know where they are and they won't understand things like cars or poisonous plants.
Not to mention if it isn't fixed it'll be having babies/impregnating wild rabbits and causing a big problem in your area. Get it a large hutch and run if you must keep it outside and that way you'll be sure it's safe and cared for. Something like this: http://images.clickpets.co.uk/rh.jpg


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 2, 2012)

here's a video that one of our members found and shared of a lady in the UK who keeps her bunnies outside - it's a great set-up:

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/eXKe5tuw47A&list=UUd6pSPaouhX84B33rdAP_LA&index=7&feature=plcp&noredirect=1&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

(youtube note about the video: "A little tour of where my bunnies live. Not too much talking over the top as the neighbour had his kitchen window open and would probably think I'm even more mental than he already thinks haha...")

or you could bring her inside, build a NIC cage (they're easy to make and way bigger/cheaper than store-bought cages), litter-box train her/do some bunny proofing and let her roam around the house 

we've got some great stickies in the housing and environment section for both indoor and outdoor setups.


----------



## sugarbunnies (Nov 2, 2012)

Letting a domesticated rabbit out into the wild would be a huge NO NO! Think about yourself being thrust into the wilderness after being reliant on a constant supply of food and water... you wouldn't do very well. It would be very scary!

I'd like to add that as I'm typing this my bunny is attacking my pillow. haha


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 2, 2012)

catrusso wrote:


> If I do decide to keep her caged out side, is there a lot of care involved?Â  I am a total novice.Â  Thanks so much!



I've had outdoor buns for nearing 9 years. They need attention and proper nutrition and good protection from cold weather. 

What we did was build hutches, Ripley's is something like this, but definitely bigger and custom built by us (and much cheaper because we did build it):

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000YJ45Z8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

This is the style we build for Taffy except the whole top is closed in so she's warm in winter and the 3 sides on the bottom are wire:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TOKSWO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

A couple things for an outside bunny:

Basic winter care should include a cubby in the hutch where the bunny can hide to keep warm. This can be filled with hay that the bunny can tunnel in. Bales of hay are not that expensive and make wonderful bedding as well as food ( a necesary food)

Clean fresh water should be supplied at all times. In winder, its important to make sure its not frozen, or consider a heated bunny water bottle.

Putting something like blankets and a tarp over when its really cold, wet and snowy out helps alot. The biggest thing in the winter is that the bunny is kept warm and dry so it doesn't go getting pnemonia. If this bunny were released it would have very little chance of survival. Finding food also would be very difficult and likely the bunny would starve or get eaten by some predator.


----------

